# Very worried--spotting--help!



## PugLuvAh

I need some advice if you guys think I'm overreacting, or if I should go get checked out (again).

I did not have any spotting early in my pregnancy.

A week and a half ago (almost 12 weeks), I had one (black) spot, and went to the hospital for an ultrasound (my first one) which showed the baby was fine and there was no blood in the uterus or anything.

I spotted--again once--(dark brown) last thursday. I had my dating ultrasound on friday, 3 days ago (I'm 13 weeks). I let the technician know I had been spotting and she said everything looked fine. No blood in the ulterus or anything.

Saturday night we had sex

Sunday night (yesterday)--so *24 hours *after I had sex--I spotted bright red blood when I wiped. I wiped 3 times, all 3 times I got bright red blood (not a ton, and no clots) and it stopped last night.

This morning, I am spotting dark brown. Again, just once so far, but its still the morning here. :nope:

I don't have cramps, and if this was happening within a few of hours of having sex I could rationalize it to be a sensitive cervix which can bleed. But this is happening a couple of days later. Has this happend to anyone one else? Bleeding days AFTER sex, but not right after? Am I just completely freaking out, or do I have a reason to be worried? I have literally had 2 ultrasounds in the last 2 weeks (my last one 3 days ago!!) saying everything is fine. 

I know there isn't anything I can do to prevent having another one, but I am just completely losing it with this occasional spotting. Has anyone else occasionally spotted (even bright red) and had everything ok? 

I am terrified. :cry:


----------



## gingercat

I have been spotting brown from the very beginning of this pregnancy which completely freaked me out as this is how my last two miscarriages started. I have been in and out of the hospital constantly for the past few weeks but scans show everything seems to be okay. Due another tomorrow. I will be 9 weeks and four days....the furthest I have got so far. I even had a huge red bleed and passed a large clot but so far everything still seems to be okay. Get it checked out for peace of mind. I know how awful this is but remember bleeding is not always bad. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Zeri

So sorry you're going through this - how scary. :( I would definitely cal your doc and get it checked out too, for peace of mind. It's difficult to say whether it's related to the sex or something else. Hopefully not. I hope everything's ok. Keep us updated!


----------



## selina3127

i think you cervix might be irritated this happened to me when i was pregnant with Tyler just down to hormones the suface of the cervix sometimes becomes more sensitive but get checked just to put your mind at ease xxx


----------



## rock_chick

id get checked out xx worrying yourself wont be doing you any good xxxx


----------



## PugLuvAh

I am starting to think its my cervix too. 

I have been (TMI-sorry) terribly constipated this week and I had a bit of pink spotting (definitely vaginal, not piles) this weekend right after a particularly painful BM. Twice. It stops right away and the next time I wipe its brown then gone. I've read that straining can cause short vaginal bleeds with a sensitive cervix. 

So now I am eating prunes every day and I am not having to struggle having a BM so I'm not spotting. THANK GOD! And I think we are going to cut down on the sex for a few weeks just to see if the spotting stops (poor hubby). If it does, I'll feel a lot better about it just being my cervix and not anything bad. I have a doctor's appointment Sept 13th and an ultrasound Oct. 3rd so unless some significant bleeding/cramping happens I am going to hold off going to get check out--especially if it happens after sex or a BM.

I've been so worried we still haven't told ANYONE--and I'm more than 14 weeks! If I can get through this week with no bleeding we'll tell our family this weekend (at 15 weeks).


----------

